# Which 18" rims fit w/ BMW center caps?



## bhuether (Sep 3, 2009)

Just want to make sure I order a set that will accept the center cpas.

thanks,

brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

bhuether said:


> Just want to make sure I order a set that will accept the center cpas.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> brian


The ASA AR1, Moda EB1, and the Bremmer Kraft line of wheels will all accept BMW caps.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

My rims don't take BMW center caps (MSW). Are there alternatives, (i.e. stickers, appliques?)


----------



## Jsborn (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The ASA AR1, Moda EB1, and the Bremmer Kraft line of wheels will all accept BMW caps.
> 
> Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


Any others?

Is there an easy way to search for or somehow find all wheels that take BMW center caps?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Jsborn said:


> Any others?
> 
> Is there an easy way to search for or somehow find all wheels that take BMW center caps?
> 
> Thanks!


Very few wheels do, but I have to check each one manually. Were there two or three wheels you'd like me to check on?


----------



## Jsborn (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Very few wheels do, but I have to check each one manually. Were there two or three wheels you'd like me to check on?


Thanks for the offer! The few you listed will work, though, if I end up ordering a set for this winter.


----------



## Jsborn (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Very few wheels do, but I have to check each one manually. Were there two or three wheels you'd like me to check on?


Actually, I'll take you up on that offer. How about the Sport Edition KM11? Also, I don't see an option to PM you, which probably makes sense given how many you would get--but I've got a question:

1. If a test drive goes well, I'm going to pick up an '07 335i sport pkg about 250 miles away later this week. I need to be able to drive it home so I'm going to order wheels and tires in advance and have the dealer install. I'm not sure whether to select rubber or metal valve stems--does it matter which I select since I'm swapping wheels and tires? If so, is this something I can have the dealer check (how exactly?)?

Thanks very much! Given the complicated order, I think I'm going to call. Should I just tell the person about this forum? (I need to know when it's going to arrive, ask about TPMS, this valve stem question)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

While the KM11 does accept BMW caps, it is sold out and discontinued, sorry. 

Call me directly, see signature. The metal versus rubber valve stem info is needed as it tell us which TPMS system you have.


----------



## DavidNJ (Apr 30, 2004)

Why doesn't the Bremmer Kraft BR09 come in an F10 bolt pattern?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

All modern BMW bolt patterns are 5-120 and the BR09 is indeed available in this bolt pattern. However, there is much more to wheel fitment than bolt pattern. What actual year and model of BMW are you trying to fit these wheels on?


----------



## DavidNJ (Apr 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> All modern BMW bolt patterns are 5-120 and the BR09 is indeed available in this bolt pattern. However, there is much more to wheel fitment than bolt pattern. What actual year and model of BMW are you trying to fit these wheels on?


I was using the 2013 F10 although it would be on a 2014.

I was looking for a clean BMW-like design that would take a BMW center cap and have a chance of surviving NJ roads. I was looking for a silver similar to the BMW silver, not chrome, polished, grey, or black.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Since wheel fitment is more complicated than just using the bolt pattern, I'll need to search by the year and model of the BMW. The full model, IE 2013 550i, 2013 535i X drive, etc. Once I know your actual model I can confirm that a given wheel is made to fit your car. Alternately, you can enter your year and model of car into our wheel search online to view available fitments here :

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## DavidNJ (Apr 30, 2004)

2014 530d


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We have not been able to get a 2014 530d to test fit as of yet, so we are unable to confirm any wheel fitments on this vehicle. We expect to have more data in a couple months.


----------



## DavidNJ (Apr 30, 2004)

The 2014 is the same as the 2011-2013 models. Does the wheel fit those?


----------

